# Kim Kardashian and her Mac Haul! Pics included



## ginger9 (Oct 24, 2008)

I was surfing the web and I came across these pictures of Kim Kardashian and I thought I'd share them with you all. She looks gorgeous and she's got a big ass MAC haul in her hand - can this get any better?!

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





photo credits to The Skinny and WENN


----------



## couturesista (Oct 24, 2008)

Good Lawd, her bags get bigger and bigger!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love her boots!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 24, 2008)

lucky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 24, 2008)

i am not usually a celeb oogler.. but.. she's sooo hot!


----------



## rbella (Oct 24, 2008)

She is so beautiful.  Bitch.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i am not usually a celeb oogler.. but.. she's sooo hot!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_She is so beautiful.  Bitch._

 
I know! And she gets even more hot and gorgeous every time I see her!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Good Lawd, her bags get bigger and bigger!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love her boots!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! I WANT those boots anyone know which designer she is wearing?


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 24, 2008)

What is she buying?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I was surfing the web and I came across these pictures of Kim Kardashian and I thought I'd share them with you all. She looks gorgeous and *she's got a big ass* MAC haul in her hand - can this get any better?!

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have the mind of a 12 year old boy...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 25, 2008)

I wonder whats in all those bags!!! I saw a pic in a magazine this week & they said she left a MAC store! She was wearing a hideous tube top/pant suit bunchy outfit that didn't flatter her! She looks good in these pics though! We all gotta love a girl that LOVES MAC!!!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 25, 2008)

She looks gorgeous in those pics. I love her with less make up


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 25, 2008)

she's gorgeous.

lol @ the third pic. that man is checking out her ass!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 25, 2008)

aww I just love her to bits!  It would be so easy to hate her, but I can't help it...gotta love a girl who loves her MAC!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 25, 2008)

She always looks great.  She is such a beautiful lady.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 25, 2008)

Can any of the MUA look up her recent items she bought and give  us the inside scoop?


----------



## Susanne (Oct 25, 2008)

She is really beautiful!

I can't wait to get my next MAC bag with the holiday collection


----------



## Chikky (Oct 25, 2008)

Her expression never changed... 

Nice haul, though.


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 25, 2008)

I wanna know whats in her bag


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2008)

I wonder what lippies she has on. I love the color, perfectly understated.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Kim already wears too much damn make up as it is. This girl needs to five her face a break. I'm surprised her pores aren't clogged. Nice haul though!!! 

LMAO!!!*


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 26, 2008)

so it turns out she was checking out the holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm soo jealous .. is that the mac pro store in hollywood? cuz if it is i'm soo going there when i go home in december!

YouTube - Kim Kardashian and sister Kourtney at M.A.C.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 2, 2008)

OMG she's got a large bag full of e/s pans. I wonder how her collection looks like! Can you guys imagine if she did youtube collection and haul vids? *drool*

You know... I wouldn't be surprised if she's the next Viva Glam spokesperson lol.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG she's got a large bag full of e/s pans. I wonder how her collection looks like! Can you guys imagine if she did youtube collection and haul vids? *drool*

You know... I wouldn't be surprised if she's the next Viva Glam spokesperson lol._

 



Hmmm...u raised a good point! Well who knows she might be the next viva glam s/p...with her being a sexy pot and all!


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at that hair! Lordddy! I love her outfit and of course I'd love to know what she bought...


----------



## animacani (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Can any of the MUA look up her recent items she bought and give us the inside scoop?_


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here's something on her website about the kind of MAC products she like or is into right now.

Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

She must go to MAC a lot because this is from another trip she made.


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilmags816* 

 
_I wanna know whats in her bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? i wanna _have_ what' in her bag...lool

She's so gorgeous


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do celebs get the Mac Pro card b/c they are in the entertainment business??

I think I've read it on the Mac Pro website before.

I really like Kim's shirt.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 4, 2008)

I think she looks really beautiful. Love the makeup.


----------



## animacani (Nov 7, 2008)

I wanna know what she bhouught!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Nov 19, 2008)

She looks gorgeous here, I love her mac haul/bags =)


----------



## Princesa Livia (Dec 25, 2008)

wow! thats one massive mac bag... really wonder what she got


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

she looks good a lil slimmer! she reminds me of nicole from pcd here


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

she looks good a lil slimmer! she reminds me of nicole from pcd here


----------



## animacani (Dec 28, 2008)

It looks like she has some pro pan eyeshadows in her bag.. =P


----------



## jen77 (Dec 31, 2008)

I would love to know what's in her bag as well!

She is my current makeup inspiration!


----------



## ilovejb (Dec 22, 2010)

She's look gorgeous !


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats seem in order, Kim K!  Two of the big bags full of goodies and a great "around town" outfit!! Lol.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 1, 2011)

She needs to stop messing with her face.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 7, 2011)

lol at pic #3 the construction worker looks confused


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 20, 2011)

ita.  she looks amazing with this kind of makeup.



VDUB*BELLA said:


> She looks gorgeous in those pics. I love her with less make up


----------

